# حبة آيات للنجاح بمناسبة الامتحانات!!



## dodo jojo (7 يونيو 2010)

أنا جايبلكوا حبة آيات كده عشان تقويكوا فى الامتحانا يللا معايا:​
1_فليعطيك الرب فهما فى كل حين.
2_لأنى أنا الرب الممسك بيمينك القائل لك:لا تخف أنا أعينك.
3_أدعونى وقت الضيق أنقذق فتمجدنى.
4_اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى.
5_لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوه والمحبه والنصح.
6_توكل على الرب بكل قلبك،وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد.
7_أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى.
8_كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيرا بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر "البابا كيرلس السادس".
:Love_Letter_Open:

يارب يكون الموضوع عجبكم...باااااااااااااااااى...منقول من:مجلة براعم أنطونيوس.​


----------



## happy angel (8 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى ايات جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ينقل المسيحى الكتابى*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (9 يونيو 2010)

_شكراً دودو _
_علي إختيارك للآيات الجميلة _
_الرب يسوع يباركك ويفرح قلبك_


----------



## dodo jojo (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا عادل


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى للأيات الجميلة
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

*

 رائع جداااا يا دودو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2010)

> 3_أدعونى وقت الضيق أنقذق فتمجدنى.



بحب الاية دى قوى
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا سندريلى...على الرد.......وشكرا كيمو على الرد....ميرسى مونيكا على الرد..........


----------

